

Don't get CoffeeScript on your Mustache.js and break your BackBone - bijanv
http://blog.bijanvaez.com/dont-get-coffeescript-on-your-mustachejs-and

======
grujicbr
This happens all the time in any industry. At a certain point you have to
decide what works the best, and re-evaluate your commitment to certain
frameworks whenever you think its worth upgrading +1

~~~
davesmylie
Definitely. It is frustrating having to take time off actual productive work
to have to learn something new, but the cost of not keeping up is (in the long
run) much higher.

I've just started a mini-project (encrypted webchat) pretty much as an excuse
to have a play around/familiarize myself with coffeescript and jquery. If it
works out well, I'll look at making coffeescript part of my new regular
toolkit.

